# My speedlight is stuck on my camera! Help!



## Reyna (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, so my sb-600 is just completely stuck on my camera. Obviously, the lock position is jacked up but I need to get it off! Any suggestions?!!


----------



## Reyna (Mar 8, 2011)

When I move it to the unlock position, I feel it unlocking, it just will NOT come off!


----------



## ghache (Mar 8, 2011)

Really nice.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you tried hitting it with a hammer that should work


----------



## Reyna (Mar 8, 2011)

huh? did i miss something?...


----------



## OrionsByte (Mar 8, 2011)

This forum has an overabundance of sarcasm.

You might want to take it to a camera store and have them look at it.  It's hard to diagnose a physical problem when you're not physically there.


----------



## Overread (Mar 8, 2011)

All I can suggest is to try, very lightly, jiggling the flash against the camera with the lock released. It might just be that its caught on a slight burr and that with a little jiggle it will flick free. If that fails though then try applying and releasing the lock over and over.

Otherwise I'd say take it to a decent camera shop and let them have a look - you don't want to damage hotshoe or flash in separating them .


----------



## Reyna (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks. Nikon was NO help! They want me to send it in to them, they can't tell me how much it will cost OR how long it will take them! This is soooo frusterating!!! UGH!


----------



## ghache (Mar 8, 2011)

I suspect that the lock pins stays down even if you unlock it. might be brooooooooooooookannnnnnnn


----------



## ghache (Mar 8, 2011)

hang your camera with the flash facing down, give it a really good shake and it might slide out. this is the only reason why it wouldnt come out. its suposed to slide in and slide out.


----------



## KmH (Mar 8, 2011)

Then speedlight locks to the hot shoe by means of a small pin attacked to the lock lever that goes down into a small hole in the front of the hot shoe on the camera.

The pin may not actually be retracting when the lock lever is turned to the left to unlock the speedlight, which would also mean it is likely no longer connected to the lock lever.

If so, there is no way Nikon can fix it over the phone. Your camera is probably no longer in warranty, right? What about your SB-600? Is it still in warranty?

If not, you can take (or send) your camera to the nearest/any camera shop that can do repairs.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2011)

Get some feeler gauges and slide between flash and mount to get the pins up and slide it off, thats what i would do


----------



## Reyna (Mar 8, 2011)

Nope, neither is under warranty. I called a local repair shop and they quoted me around $250! 

I may just take this as a sign to upgrade to a d700..... I am getting a tax return! Although, I will still need my speedlight to be fixed......


----------



## ghache (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL!!! 250 to remove the flash.....just break the ****in thing and buy a new one for that price.


----------



## Reyna (Mar 8, 2011)

ghache said:


> LOL!!! 250 to remove the flash.....just break the ****in thing and buy a new one for that price.


 
RIGHT! I just need to get my speedlight off of the damn thing.


----------



## KmH (Mar 8, 2011)

Reyna said:


> Nope, neither is under warranty. I called a local repair shop and they quoted me around $250!
> 
> I may just take this as a sign to upgrade to a d700.


The D700 uses the same hot shoe.

I don't think gsgary's suggestion to use a feeler guage will work. But _making sure the lock lever is in the unlock position_, and holding the camera and speedlight upside down would mean gravity is helping to retract the pin. It wolud be worth it to me to spend a couple of hours jiggling the speedlight, camera, and maybe even the locking lever, trying to get them apart with out damaging either.

Do you feel any resistance when turning the locking lever just before it reaches the locked position?


----------



## ghache (Mar 8, 2011)

WEll, i think you are on panic mode a litte a bit, just relax because there is no way in hell you cant get that flash off the hotshoes


----------



## kundalini (Mar 8, 2011)

KmH said:


> I don't think gsgary's suggestion to use a feeler guage will work. But _making sure the lock lever is in the unlock position_, and holding the camera and speedlight upside down would mean gravity is helping to retract the pin. It wolud be worth it to me to spend a couple of hours jiggling the speedlight, camera, and maybe even the locking lever, trying to get them apart with out damaging either.
> 
> Do you feel any resistance when turning the locking lever just before it reaches the locked position?



Turned upside down and entering from the rear, it _may_  just work.  I would suggest to REMOVE ALL BATTERIES, though.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 8, 2011)

I would try the feeler gauges...  The pin should be spring loaded, so even with the lock on - you can push it in. Try to bounce the pin down (or up, depending on how you're holding it) as you insert the feeler gauge.

If that doesn't work, you're going to have to remove the 4 screws that hold the base on, remove the flash from the base, disconnect any wires, then try to pull the pin up or out from the inside.
You _might_ need a 90 degree screwdriver for that, which is probably going to be hard to find in a size that small...  I think I have one, but I can't think of any hardware stores that sell stuff like that...

If you can find an Apex bit the right size (the size is most likely 0), you can use that and turn it with a 1/4" wrench.


If the feeler gauges don't work, taking the flash apart is the only option I see...  (Probably why they quoted you $250...)


----------



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2011)

If the feeler gauge trick works it will only cost $50 sent to my paypal


----------



## Reyna (Mar 8, 2011)

ok, so probably a stupid question, but what is a feeler gauge?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Danaher Tool Group-Allen KD-162 15 Blade Feeler Gauge

Any thin piece of metal will work.


----------



## Sonoma (Mar 8, 2011)

Feeler guage- very thin piece of metal to very precise thickness.

KD Tools KDS161 30 Blade Feeler Gauge


----------



## Reyna (Mar 8, 2011)

Reyna said:


> ok, so probably a stupid question, but what is a feeler gauge?



ok, nevermind, i googled it. let me go look in my hubby's tool box and see if he has anything like that! i will let you guys know! i hope this works!!


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 8, 2011)

There are 4 small screws on the bottom of the flash. They hold the foot to the base of the flash. If you take these 4 screws out. You can lift the body of the flash up. The communication wires (not power wires) are on a quick connector. Can disconnect the wires and you have access to the foot. And the flash body will be out of the way.

You will need a #0 phillips angled screwdriver to get at them since its still on your camera body (normally use a straight one). If you take the camera and flash to a handy man with tools, He should be able to take the screws out, remove the flash body. Then take out the components to get to the locking pin.


----------



## KmH (Mar 8, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> I would try the feeler gauges... The pin should be spring loaded, so even with the lock on - you can push it in.


Yep, the pin is spring loaded.

When the lock pin is properly engaged the tip of the pin is below the top of the hot shoe plate, which is why I don't think the feeler gauge will work. That's what keeps the speedlight from sliding off before you want it to.

Hopefully, I'm wrong.


----------



## Reyna (Mar 8, 2011)

ok, he doesn't have any. i tried a needle and that wasn't thin enough to go in there. i'm going to lowes to get a feeler gauge.....


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 8, 2011)

Also before you try the screws.  Have you tried pushing the flash forward and moving the locking lever.  

If that doesn't help.  Get some help with 1 person holding the camera body.  Then another grab the body of the flash.  While working the locking lever of the flash open and closed.  Try and rock the flash body forward and aft.  Not alot of pressure but enough to try and relieve pressure on the pin.  The whole time pulling slightly aft on the flash body.

If that doesn't work, then go to removing the 4 screws.  If by chance you happen to break the flash foot.  It's a fairly simple fix.  Can get the part for $35 or so.

Good luck.


----------



## Reyna (Mar 8, 2011)

benhasajeep said:


> There are 4 small screws on the bottom of the flash. They hold the foot to the base of the flash. If you take these 4 screws out. You can lift the body of the flash up. The power wires are on a quick connector. Can disconnect the wires and you have access to the foot. And the flash body will be out of the way.
> 
> You will need a #0 phillips angled screwdriver to get at them since its still on your camera body (normally use a straight one). If you take the camera and flash to a handy man with tools, He should be able to take the screws out, remove the flash body. Then take out the components to get to the locking pin.


 
awesome, my neighbor has every tool you can think of. he sells snap on tools. i'm going over there now and i will keep y'all updated. 

thank you sooo much for all the help. i'm gonna get this damn thing off without paying $250!


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 8, 2011)

KmH said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I would try the feeler gauges... The pin should be spring loaded, so even with the lock on - you can push it in.
> ...


 You probably wouldn't be able to just slide it in and push the pin up - but sliding it in while trying to bounce the pin up might work...

I would put the camera between your legs with the flash pointing down.  Give the bottom of the camera a good smack as you try to put the feeler gauge in.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 8, 2011)

I would try the feeler gauges too. same concept as the credit card in the door to unlock it!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 8, 2011)

Feeler guage trick won't work. Yes, same premise as using the credit card on the door, but in this case it would be like trying to unlock a deadbolt with a credit card.

True, the pin is spring loaded, but when it is engaged, it goes COMPLETELY into the hole in the top of the hotshoe. No way to get under it with the feeler guage to get it out of the way....

BTW,,, if you haven't already done so.... take the batteries out of the flash before you try ANYTHING.

My gut says this is your best bet.



benhasajeep said:


> There are 4 small screws on the bottom of the flash. They hold the foot to the base of the flash. If you take these 4 screws out. You can lift the body of the flash up. The communication wires (not power wires) are on a quick connector. Can disconnect the wires and you have access to the foot. And the flash body will be out of the way.
> 
> You will need a #0 phillips angled screwdriver to get at them since its still on your camera body (normally use a straight one). If you take the camera and flash to a handy man with tools, He should be able to take the screws out, remove the flash body. Then take out the components to get to the locking pin.


----------



## subscuck (Mar 8, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Feeler guage trick won't work. Yes, same premise as using the credit card on the door, but in this case it would be like trying to unlock a deadbolt with a credit card.
> 
> .


 
You're right. Just verified it with my 50D, 580EX, and my feeler gauges. The only way I can get one thru is with the pin *retracted.* And you'd need such a thin gauge, it would be useless. It's funny, your dead bolt analogy is exactly what I was thinking as well. Scary. I'd try lightly rapping the flash at the base with something hard, like a screw driver handle. If the pin is hanging on something, sometimes a short, sharp vibration is enough for the spring to do it's job.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 8, 2011)

It's because you shoot Nikon.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 8, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> It's because you shoot Nikon.


 

:banghead:  Here we go....


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 8, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > It's because you shoot Nikon.
> ...


 
Let me google that for you
:thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Mar 8, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Let me google that for you
> :thumbup:


 
Pfffft.... here let me help you a little more


----------



## adamb (Jan 29, 2012)

I found this through Google and my anticipation built as I read through the pages but was left full of suspense when the thread just ENDED without a resolution. So, after performing the same operation, I signed up to share my results in case someone else has the same problem of a stuck sb-600 that they can't remove from the camera. 

Removing the 4 screws on the bottom works. That's the short answer. I was fortunate enough to find a very tiny, very short screwdriver in a watch maintenance kit I picked up for about $3 off Amazon awhile back. It's like 1.25" long and smaller then the normal electronics tweaker screwdriver. Eyeglasses screwdriver sized. I work in electronics so I've got a bunch of those little tweakers and was prepared to either bend one to 90 degrees or cut the head off, but it didn't fit the head of the screws in the flash anyways. The small, tiny screwdriver I found was small enough to almost fit the space available between body and flash, with just the tiniest bit of angle of attack. I used a tiny pair of vice grips to grasp the driver and push in. There's a little bit of resistance from the threads having cut into the virgin plastic at the factory as you start to turn the screw, but they were removed without any damage to the screw heads. They're about 5/16" long, they'll drop out pretty easily if you're not careful, and as soon as you have two out, the flash body will start to flop around a bit, and as you remove the fourth, it will topple and fall. I worked on it while it was laid on the bodies side, which I assume most others would as well. The wires inside, you can't really just unplug and disconnect the flash from the foot. There IS a plug, but there's also a few wires that are soldered in place, so don't yank the body off or let it fall and topple too hard. 
I should have taken a picture for reference, but I didn't. Maybe when I  repair it I'll remember to take pics and post again. Towards the front of the base, is a small 1/2" long x 1/8" widepiece of metal. There's a screw on either side holding it in place. Poking through the center is the tip of the retention pin. If you stick a tiny flathead screwdriver, eyeglasses repair kit size, into the foot, you can lift that up and gently slide the assembly out of the camera's hot shoe. What has happened is the plastic coupling between the lock switch and the retention pin has broken. I imagine I broke mine by my ham fisted over rotation of the lock switch "Gee I wonder if this will turn all the way around". It shouldn't. 
I now need to find a replacement piece coupling. I haven't started looking yet but I imagine it should be readily available online, if not I'll order from the LCS. It looks like you remove the two tiny screws that hold that thin strip of metal in place, and another screw or two by the lock switch to loosen up the assembly, carefully move this and that around, and voila.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 29, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Have you tried hitting it with a hammer that should work



LMAO.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
You love the beginners forum, don't you gary.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried hitting it with a hammer that should work
> ...



I am helpfull sometimes


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 29, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Get some feeler gauges and slide between flash and mount to get the pins up and slide it off, thats what i would do



It happened to me as well & there was no way to get a feeler gauge to pass between the flash & the shoe.  My flash was dissembled using precision screw drivers from the bottom & numerous little bits & springs came out never to return.  The flash can now only be used as a slave.


----------

